# more back to the future location pics part III



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

ive twice posted some other threads pics with various back the future locations as the stand today

just got back from another hol and snapped the last few places i knew of:thumb:

docs house



















docs garage where he lives after the mansion burns down , seen in the burger king part of the film










biffs house









house where biff throws the kids ball










1955 road where lyons estates was being built



















possibly the gateway from above










road where marty races the hilux









where the hilldale sign stood


















and a non bttf one...the dance scene from mj thriller video


----------



## slrestoration (Nov 11, 2009)

Different kind of thread but quite interesting


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Quality.... really liked them!

:thumb:


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

love it - nice to see not much has changed in 25+ years - almost tempted to update my bttf build thread as its grown again


----------



## Sian (Sep 24, 2007)

That's soooo cool I love back to the future recently bought the box set


----------



## DiscoTD5 (Feb 12, 2010)

Excellent thanks for sharing.


----------



## BillyT (Jun 22, 2008)

back to the future fan myself great pics


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

also got one of these like in the film


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

top toy, buy my flux and speedo


----------



## stu197 (Mar 1, 2009)

Love it,looks like a nice place,where abouts in the US is this??


----------



## who45 (Feb 8, 2008)

many locations:

http://www.movielocationsguide.com/Back_to_the_Future/filming_locations


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

stu197 said:


> Love it,looks like a nice place,where abouts in the US is this??


various places

docs /biffs house is passadena

the 1955 road is chino

hilldale is oxnard


----------



## GolfFanBoy (May 23, 2010)

Love the pictures :thumb: If they made films like BTTF now they'd probably all be green screen locations. I'm a huge film fan, particularly love those from the 80s so this is exactly the type of thing I'd like to do on a holiday to the States. Thanks for sharing :thumb:


----------



## steveo3002 (Jan 30, 2006)

GolfFanBoy said:


> Love the pictures :thumb: If they made films like BTTF now they'd probably all be green screen locations. I'm a huge film fan, particularly love those from the 80s so this is exactly the type of thing I'd like to do on a holiday to the States. Thanks for sharing :thumb:


yeah i like the 80s films:thumb:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=194491&highlight=karate+kid

some karate kid ones there too


----------



## HornetSting (May 26, 2010)

Awesome, thanks for sharing, would love to see some of these locations. I was gutted when I heard a lot of the sets from the films were burnt when they had a fire at Universal.


----------



## Phil H (May 14, 2006)

excellent thread and photos! thanks


----------



## ChrisJD (Apr 15, 2009)

Cool pics, thanks for sharing:thumb:

Great to see the real locations, even more so so many years later.

Chris.


----------

